# Booming Titanium



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

A few pics of my new exhaust system 

One
Two
Three
Four


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks the part!!

Think of all that weight you just saved with that exhaust!!!

Now all we need is a nice audio file to hear what it sounds like at high rpm


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Titanium rocks. Great choice!

Cya O!


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

*got to*

be the shiniest gtr i've ever seen looks like mirror body work
exhaust is'nt bad either


----------



## toffy (Oct 9, 2002)

Man thats shiny. You gonna come round & polish mine? Oooeerr that sounds a bit gay.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Now we have seen the pics where is the audio?? 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Jason,

Very nice! That'll wake the neighbours on an early morning


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

looks awsome does she go any different ??

lee


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks Sweet, hope you check for small fury animals trying to nest in your tail pipe before you start her up


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Very nice! :smokin: What make / type is it?


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*VERY NICE INDEED!!!*

SWEET!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks for the nice comments guys 

In no particular order.......

Alan, Dino,
It sounds loud, very loud, I'll make a fly past recording sometime soon and post it up. 

Pidge,
It's an HKS Ti Hiper Racing 1000ps Drag Muffler, hand made, 3 month waiting list......bit exclusive 

Tony, Toffy,
It's a GTS, and I love to wax it 

Lee,
All I know is that I need to put her back on the dyno, cos it needs more fuel, so yep it goes harder :smokin:

Dino,
The box it came in had a package weight of 20Kg, but there are even more weight savings to be made on this baby.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ti*

Jase,

Told you the are the biz, 4 inches ( 120mm ) all the way through including the tailpipe and backbox, you can imagine the noise, like nothing you have ever heard, glad you like it. 

We still have 1 R34 GTR one left people!!!!! Give us a bell if interested, we can also order more from Japan from HKS if anyone wants an R33 one. Price is £950+vat ( tel 01795 668899 )

Tried the noise restrictor yet Jase? sounds like motorbike on acid


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

whey get her dynod then and then get ur **** to santa pod

lee


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Alan said:


> *Now we have seen the pics where is the audio??
> 
> Best regards Alan *


Just for you Alan

1st and 2nd gear only though.



For anyone interested, this took place on a stretch of non-public road not too far away from my workplace


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Jason superb looking piece of kit, luv the audio. Have you got any wild life up there since u fitted it


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*What's an exhaust worth ?*

Some of you were wondering if I gained anything by replacing my original NISMO exhaust with this enormity.......Well, I'll post the dyno sheet later, but how does this sound for starters.......


*300bhp @ 6.2krpm and 280lbft @ 5krpm, torque is over 260lbft from 3krpm to 6krpm.*


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

The Dyno Sheet is here.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

MPG file doesn't want to play here... What CODEC is it?

Exhaust looks really nice though


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Errr, Not sure what CODEC is used, but it works fine in WinXP with Media Player 9........


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

well i hope your feeling happy with yourself     

because of your little mpeg ive stolen the missus cheque book and am trying to forge a £1000 cheque to myself to pay for one of those babys


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

You'll feel guilty about it for ages, but it's worth it


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Very very nice exhaust Jason, and a nice graph too. I'm a fan of the Hiper  

So how much was it to get your car chromed?


----------

